# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v.1.22.00 Lots of general software improvements

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.22.00 is out!*    We have made lots of general software  improvements. New *MTK* models in the list:  *♦ Alcatel 5045A (MT6735)
♦ Alcatel 5045D (MT6735)
♦ Avea inTouch 3 (MT6572)
♦ BMobile Ax705 (MT6580)
♦ Lanix X250 (MT6580)
♦ LANIX Ilium L820 (MT6582)
♦ Own One (MT6735)
♦ Philips S358 (MT6580)
♦ Verykool Spark Lte Sl5011 (MT6735)
♦ ZTE A110 (MT6735M)
♦ ZTE B816 Boost Indy (MT6572)*   Update your Smart-Clip2 card to the latest firmware version. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

